
Human Flesh Looks Like Beef, but the Taste Is More Elusive - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/human-flesh-looks-beef-taste-more-elusive-180949562/
======
pseudolus
There was a UK show where the host attempted to resolve the tissue once and
for all [0].

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHvg8AR81-8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHvg8AR81-8)

